# Just an Intro



## fishlore2 (Jul 26, 2009)

Figured Since i posted the Noe up for sale here, that i owed you gize a report from the sunshine state.

Fished down in Fl about a week ago. Started the week out on foot around Titusville. Lookin for the baby poons

The wife did most of the shootin as i was covered in poonslimesunscreen.

Found some.


















Baby tarpon killer









Hit up the Breakers and JB's for some goodness










Made my way on down to Key Largo for a few days where a couple buddies would try to get me on some poons and bonefish. Fished out of a mirage and a Master angler while i was in Islamorada.. Those Mavericks ride good man.. Maybe one day i'll be able to afford one.. 

After 2 years of driving to the Keys i finally managed to keep a hook in this one.


































It's awefully hot down there. But the fish are definitely there. Early and late in the afternoon that is.. Can't wait to get back down this winter.

Cheers fellas.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Just got back from Key West and I hear you about the heat...I thought I was going to die. It was 105 degrees the day we left...and my fiance wanted to lay out and catch some sun...yeah right. Nice poons and welcome!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard and very good post. Looks like you got what you came to Florida for. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice report. Keep posting them up. We'll take them from any state.


----------



## fishlore2 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome gize. I grew up on the coast and was moved to the Mtns as a kid.. Once i got married, i started traveling back down south.. I'm just plain addicted at this point.. We wanna move down for good but in this economy we're a little hesitant...



Some stuff from back in April.
My biggest red yet on fly from the Goon.









Can't wait for the Louisiana marsh trip this winter. Phenominal fishery.



























Cheers


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Move down. It's a buyer's market


----------



## fishlore2 (Jul 26, 2009)

> Move down.  It's a buyer's market


Ya got that right.

We've been lookin at places. Definitely places for sale down there. I own a small construction business. I can't justify trying to move it down there. Housing is holding pretty strong up here in Asheville, NC.

My wife is a teacher so i don't think she will have as hard of a time as i will..  I do graphics on the side Which is what i would like to do down there. 
                     
www.flyfishinart.com 

Mainly stickers, pc wraps, boat wraps and oar wraps right now. I'm workin on T-shirts next..

If i can find work and sell our little condo then were gonna do it.. We just have'nt gotten in a hurry about it yet..

[smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

That is a nice big tarpon. Cool website too.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are nice pictures and great fish!  Welcome.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice first report, welcome. Your wife is awful handy with that camera too, very cool pics.


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

nice picture's [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome and thanks for sharing. Enjoyed the report and your website.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

What is a gize? Do you mean guys?


----------

